# Jacksonville, Fl Meet up



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

So I noticed that in greeting a new member the subject of a Knitting Meet up came up... I think it would be loads of fun! Now here's my question for Jax members... 

1) How many are interested... By the number of replies We'll get an idea...

2) Where are we going to met? I'll throw out Panera's in Orange Park on Blanding BLVD just off the 295. It's easy to get to and hey I love any place that has food!  

3) I am also thinking the 2nd Sat of the month So the Next Sat is Oct 8... That's gives folks plenty of time to get organized....

Any other thoughts or comments?


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

I live in NE Jacksonville and would be interested. Kathy D


----------



## gdiane (Sep 17, 2014)

I don't know why I am just seeing this. I would be interested. BUT I have to throw out there, my husband and I are runners and we are sometimes out of town on weekends for races..


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

We are moving to Jacksonville hopefully in the next 6 months. I miss my knitting group so I would be interested!
We will be moving to Southside area.


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

gdiane said:


> I don't know why I am just seeing this. I would be interested. BUT I have to throw out there, my husband and I are runners and we are sometimes out of town on weekends for races..


Well this isn't mandatory to be part of the group... I'm figuring that if you show up that's terrific if you can't make it that's okay too...

I threw out Sat because I figured most folks work/family commitments all week long so they may want a break from it and with it being one day a month schedules can be arranged around that one day... If folks want to meet on another day that's cool too.


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

Pamk said:


> We are moving to Jacksonville hopefully in the next 6 months. I miss my knitting group so I would be interested!
> We will be moving to Southside area.


Welcome to the neighborhood! Hope to meet you soon!


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

NRoberts said:


> I live in Orange Park and would love to join you. I work every other weekend on the evening shift. It would have to be in the morning, around 10-11 a. m. for me to join you.


Cool... How do folks feel about Noon to... That way if you need to come late you can


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm up in that area quit a bit. I'm from Bradenton But isn't the 8th past? 
I'm currently in Chicago. 
I come to Lake City to see my friend a lot.


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

Okay so how about 2nd Sat of the month the next one being 8th of Nov... Folks haven't had much to say about location so I'm still thinking that Panera's is good, right off 295... And how about from 9 AM to whenever?


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Works for me


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

If I can make it I'll be there. 9am nov 8th Panera in Orange Park. Got it on calendar. Also for those who aren't to familar with the area there is parking in the back behind the shops. Use to be a movie theater there. JFYI. Would love to meet some of you from my Home Town.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Can you give me the address? I'm not too familiar with Orange park.


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

knitonefl said:


> Can you give me the address? I'm not too familiar with Orange park.


8635 Blanding Blvd

If you are coming off the Buckman Bridge then you go under the overpass and it's on your left...

If you are coming the other way again it's on your left


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

I won't be able to come November 8. I am goingvthere an all day crosstitch met in Seminole. Maybe in December if I'm not in Chicago.


----------



## gdiane (Sep 17, 2014)

I have it on my calendar. I have not been a part of a group like this before- so stupid question, Do we bring our knitting/or crochet needles and projects that we are working on, and just sit and knit/crochet together???


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

gdiane said:


> I have it on my calendar. I have not been a part of a group like this before- so stupid question, Do we bring our knitting/or crochet needles and projects that we are working on, and just sit and knit/crochet together???


Well considering I've never done this before I'm saying yes... Bring your ... Whatever along... If you crochet great if you knit wonderful! My thought is to make this something fun and relaxing! Meet some new people who share the same interest and love that I have... I hope that knitting styles, techniques, and ideas will be shared... I just recently learned 4 different methods of doing short rows!

Bring a hard pattern and let's see if we all can't figure it out! That kind 
of thing...


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

Cannhairdesign said:


> I won't be able to come November 8. I am goingvthere an all day crosstitch met in Seminole. Maybe in December if I'm not in Chicago.


Sorry you won't be with us this time! Keep us in mind for the next month!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I am bringing my Knook and the prayer shawl I am working on. Otherwise I need to start something new and I really want to get this shawl completed before I start something else. Good thing Jo Ann's is across the street gives me an excuse to go shopping afterward.


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

Panera's, Saturday, November 8th at 9 AM. Got it! Will make every effort to get there. I live on the other side of the river on the Southbank.

Post a reminder the week before in case others in the area didn't see the first post. I just came back from a two-week vacation and am catching up on all the missed KP's.


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

mcarles said:


> Panera's, Saturday, November 8th at 9 AM. Got it! Will make every effort to get there. I live on the other side of the river on the Southbank.
> 
> Post a reminder the week before in case others in the area didn't see the first post. I just came back from a two-week vacation and am catching up on all the missed KP's.


Good idea! I'll post one Sat


----------



## gdiane (Sep 17, 2014)

Are we meeting at Panera in Jacksonville this Saturday?? Just didn't want to be the only one to show up.


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

gdiane said:


> Are we meeting at Panera in Jacksonville this Saturday?? Just didn't want to be the only one to show up.


I'll be there!


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

I plan on being there, if I don't get lost.


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

I wint be there. I have another stitching group gathering in Seminole.


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

knitonefl said:


> I plan on being there, if I don't get lost.


You won't get lost


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

See you all there on Sat, the 8th 9am or as close as I can to it. Looking forward to meeting all those coming.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm up and ready (well as ready as I'll ever be). Hope that I'm not the only one to show up.


----------



## gdiane (Sep 17, 2014)

i am up and ready too,, so at least us two will be there.


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry, I can't make it. I live on the Southbank and it's a little too far and too early for me. 

I hope you have a great turnout.


----------

